# The Official Wacko Jacko Joke Thread



## imster (Apr 26, 2003)

I know some of these have been listed already, but seeing as this is the "official" thread then you should disregard thos other threads ;D

JACKO MEMORIAL JOKE 1: 
Michael Jackson is being investigated for drugs. 
During the Neverland raid, police found class As, 
class Bs, and all the male members of class 5C.

JACKO MEMORIAL JOKE 2: 
Where's Michael going on holiday? 
He's off to Tampa with the kids.

JACKO MEMORIAL JOKE 3: 
What did the woman on the beach say to Michael? 
"Excuse me, but you're in my son"

JACKO MEMORIAL JOKE 4: 
How do kids at Neverland know when it's bedtime? 
When the big hand touches the little hand.

JACKO MEMORIAL JOKE 5: 
What does Jacko have in common with a Big Mac? 
They're both old meat between young buns

JACKO MEMORIAL JOKE 6: 
What does Michael hand round after dinner? 
The under-eights

JACKO MEMORIAL JOKE 7: 
What does Jackson have in common with whisky? 
They both come in small tots

JACKO MEMORIAL JOKE 8: 
Good to see Jacko dangling his kid off the balcony. 
Usually he just tosses them off.

JACKO MEMORIAL JOKE 9: 
What do Michael and Wal-mart have in common? 
They both have boys briefs half-off

JACKO MEMORIAL JOKE 10: 
Jacko's wife has just given birth to a baby boy. 
"How long before we start having sex?" asks Michael. 
Doctor: "I'd wait until he's at least 14"


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

You got sent them by Popbitch didn't you


----------



## scavenger (Jun 25, 2002)

What's the difference between Michael Jackson and a spot?
A spot doesn't come on your face until your 13.


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

this isn't a joke....but that makes it funnier!!!

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg/st ... 45-3222449

H


----------



## SteveS (Oct 20, 2003)

Customers Advice: This feature is currently unavailable.

Muhahahahahahaha ;D

Wonder why?


----------

